# Elizabethtown, N.C. -Beautiful 1 YR. old Blk. Lab/Shepherd Mix!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bump*

bumping up


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

She looks so sweet. This is so sad. I hope someone will rescue this little girl


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Heartbreaking!! She would be a wonderful dog for someone! Praying she gets a home SOON


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Bumping up. .....her sweet face looks so much like my Buddy. I'll bet she's as sweet as him. someone would be SO lucky


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

BUmping up!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I just checked and this girl is safe. Thank you to the wonderful lady who paid the pull fee and got her out of there. She is on her way to WJVA Rescue.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Great news for this lady...I hope she now finds a forever home that will love and appreciate her....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laura*

Laura

Thank you for that WONDERFUL NEWS!!

I've been checking, but haven't
seen that!!


----------

